# follower board/feeder in TBH



## justgojumpit (Apr 9, 2004)

i've been thinking about how to feed my bees in the TBH, and then it came to me. I could make a follower board with a slot in it for the entrance feeder, then i could slide this in the place of a top bar, and feed them from the inside (i have holes for the entrance, not a slot) i figure i could also have this follower board in place during the winter to make their hive smaller, and thus easier to keep warm. any opinions on this??

thanks, justgojumpit

(my first post







come visit us at homesteadingtoday.com, where i am trying to set up another beekeeping forum)


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Go back in this forum about 60 days and you will see a discussion on this. There is a post to http://www.beesfordevelopment.org/files/topbar-bfdj38.pdf 
I build follower board feeders for my 3 TBH's using this plan, here are some pictures: http://photos.yahoo.com/dn4911 
So far works good, but I think next time I will make a little plexiglass window in the top so I can more easily monitor the syrup level. It holds a surprisingly large amount. Took about 1/2 a large watering can full of corn syrup to fill each one.
Let us know how yours works...
David


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Why not make the whole front of the feeder out of Plexiglass? Or better yet make both sides of Plexiglass so when you aren't feeding you can peek in from the back without exposing the bees.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Great Idea Michael! Just make the backside of plexiglass, that way you can monitor for drowned bees etc.! Have to be careful when you waterproof it. I probably got carried away with the melted beeswax, I poured quite a bit in to seal up the joints and waterproof the wood, you would't need to get any on the plexiglass of course except at the joint.
david


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd just put the plexi on with a hot glue gun with the hot glue. Or use some silicon chaulk. That way you don't mess up the clear part of the plexiglass.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

I just open the back of the hive and stick my head inside. I honestly haven't seen any evidence of them noticing my doing this.

Of course I do so with GREAT care.

------------------
Scot Mc Pherson
"Linux is a Journey, not a Guided Tour" ~ Me
"Do or not do, there is no try" ~ Master Yoda
BeeSourceFAQ: http://linuxfromscratch.org/~scot/beewiki/ 

[This message has been edited by Scot Mc Pherson (edited April 13, 2004).]


----------

